# The hills have eyes



## Deanoside (Apr 30, 2019)

Job was to muddy to work today so to the workshop I went. I had been thinking of this one for a while. New screen door for the shop .I used pine and finished with dark walnut and copper screen. As for the construction I hand cut and chiseled mortise and tendon glued and finish nailed it together.
When the wife got home she said it looked like the hills have eyes . I couldn't help but laugh and think to myself maby it will keep her out of the shop lol


As always thanks for looking and any input is appreciated

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## T. Ben (May 1, 2019)

Great looking door.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2019)

Dood! that is one of the coolest doors I have seen in a long time. I may need to pilfer that look for a door I need to make in the future...
Vey cool. even the screen is cool looking. Can't wait to see it in a year or 2 with the patina green....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2019)

Nice door. Good stain job and really like the design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 1, 2019)

Very cool way to make a screen door look interesting

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 1, 2019)

Great looking door. Not sure the dog is too thrilled, though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb (May 7, 2019)

I love the design as well as the copper screen. I’ve never seen a copper screen before.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 8, 2019)

Barb said:


> I love the design as well as the copper screen. I’ve never seen a copper screen before.



Amazon will deliver it to your door... Be the first in your neck of da hood to have copper screen on your door!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

